# Need a Laugh?



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

*oh and another one i took today of my horse...*








he was eating snow


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

Image provides me with a few humors pictures a year...


----------



## eventerwannabe (Jun 10, 2009)

Ohh Bear... :wink:








^^ The hooded knight.






^^ Looks like someone really wants that carrot... (does anyone else think that he looks like a welsh in this picture?)







^^ "Hey mom, leave some room for me! Im having a hard time getting my big fat head up on this rail!" Yes, his head is up on the back porch rail... xD







^^ "If you wont give me the treat then I will just eat your entire hand! Muahahaha." -The evil thoughts in Bear's head...







^^ My dog, who is totally afraid of horses, stands right behind Bear, the biggest horse he has ever seen, like that is normal!







^^ I always tell people that I have him in the wrong sport (hunter jumpers, light dressage), but no one believes me.







^^ "NOM-NOM, I shall not work for you!"

Sorry for all the pictures.... Cant help it. ;]


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

wow bear is huge! and he looks so little and cute in the 2nd and 3rd pictures!


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

Trying to eat the camera ...


----------



## Kashmere (Nov 30, 2009)

OMG that certainly brought a smile to my face!!


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

kchfuller said:


> Trying to eat the camera ...


my horse has that expression on his face when he's trying to eat me


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

lol- i got a new camera and she really really really wanted me to get close enough for her to get it


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

eh? that is a horse! hes rolling...

and some random


























this one tickled me  ^


----------



## Lobelia Overhill (Nov 3, 2009)




----------



## redneckprincess70 (May 5, 2009)

Mr. Lucky says, "What's up?"


----------



## jiblethead (Dec 14, 2009)

*Havana And Shelly*

Here are Havana and Shelly. While not the funniest, I thought I would add them anyway


----------



## dashygirl (Nov 21, 2006)

NOM NOM










SHAKE, SHAKE, SHAKE!


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

do you like my long golden locks?


----------



## Tyler (Feb 10, 2010)

ROFLOL!!! Those are waaaay too funny. Mom was looking at me weird because I was laughing so hard! :lol:


----------



## Thatgirlsacowboy (Aug 17, 2009)

Here is a picture of my best friends horse from yesterday. Peppy really likes anything crunchy. I knew he was going to want to play with it the moment he looked longingly at it... Haha 

And THIS is what happens when you let horses play with bags. 










He says "What's your ailment? Dr. Peppy shall SOLVE IT!!!!!!!" Hahahahaha It reminds me of that shirt that says: "I'm not a doctor, but I'll take a look!"

Bwahaha


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

*some more 'laught out lound' pictures, curtesy of google*


















what are you doing down there?









hahaha these pictures are so funny!









so how about it then...


----------



## Lottie95 (Feb 12, 2010)

HAHAA! These are so funny! I love the golden locks foal


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

^yeah, lol! it took me a while to realise it was the mare's tail!


----------



## Miloismyboy (Aug 18, 2009)

peekaboo








smilin!


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

haha they made me laught out loud! hes definatley not camera shy


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Not exactly funny but overly cute:


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

^ really cute!


----------



## Miloismyboy (Aug 18, 2009)

speedy da fish said:


> haha they made me laught out loud! hes definatley not camera shy


In that first pic I was trying to get a shot of my daughter's horse on a gorgeous summer morning... Milo had other plans. He has a way of mugging for the camera. He sees me coming and strikes a pose.


----------



## Flintlock (Sep 8, 2008)

I swear that white horse laughing looks dead on my wife's aunt!!!

Wess


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

aww


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

Rexy getting dirty, just coz he knows how much i love grooming him:shock:










Rolling & faces, priceless










"your funny daddy!!"










"nom nom nom tasty car"










"I OBJECT! PUT MY FOOT DOWN"










"pfffffffffffffffffffffffffft"










"For me??"


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22 (Jul 5, 2009)

Pumpkin was hungry...

So he wanted to taste the camera.


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

OMG! ^thats is really funny!


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

My camara


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22 (Jul 5, 2009)

oh ok. my bad..... realyy i could have sworn it was dads.....


----------



## DisneyCowgirl1901 (Sep 3, 2009)

Teddy telling my fiance what he thinks about all the pictures he was taking.


----------



## Melly (Mar 4, 2010)

These are so funeeee!


----------



## Dreamer1215 (Jan 31, 2009)

_These pictures are way too funny! _

_In post #2, from "Speedy da fish" that is the same look I get from my 14 year old son when I tell him to do something he deosn't want to do. (toungue click followed by a "Mo-ooom!") _

_And #21 from "Miloismyboy" is the greatest! How could you have possibly timed that better?_


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

iridehorses said:


> Not exactly funny but overly cute:
> 
> View attachment 25467


That is absolutely adorable AND a stunning photo :shock:


----------

